# Has anyone had lessons with Tuffy Tilley?



## Fanatical (26 December 2012)

Has anyone any experience of training with Tuffy Tilley? Good or bad?


----------



## SW3 (26 December 2012)

Tough cookie (hence the name!), but knows her stuff alright! Quite old school in approach as comes from classic hunting background. Good i'd say!


----------



## B-B (27 December 2012)

Get your draw reins out


----------



## Fanatical (27 December 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Hmm...don't like the sound of the draw reins!! Thanks.


----------



## Hilly Billy (29 January 2013)

Tough, fair and immensely knowledgeable.  Hard work and commitment expected but results are fantastic.  Best I've experienced on how to ride XC safely and intelligently.  Bark worse than her bite.  Hugely entertaining.  WE LOVE HER!!!


----------



## LucyAlice21 (9 May 2013)

I was on Tuffy's Livery for four years, I'm sad people have put you off her. The woman really does have a heart of gold and was the best teacher I ever had. Even if I paid for an hour she would be there until I got it right. Always pays an interest in how you get on afterwards. 

Understands horses like no other. Yes she is a strong woman and sometimes a little intimidating. However if you have a look at some of the successes she has at the minute Charlotte Parry Ashcroft who just won the Badminton Grass Roots and Laura Fisher who won a 2**. Plus many more.

Tuffy was one of the most knowledgable people I know. Yes she likes draw reins, but NEVER while you are riding. Its on the lunge to encourage them to let go. They are never tight. She will teach you so much! So after all these years hope I can convince you!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=553720054650985

Lucy

I


----------



## B-B (9 May 2013)

Im sorry but you are wrong on both points...

Book a lesson for your own evaluation.


----------



## LucyAlice21 (10 May 2013)

Sorry, Wrong on which points?


----------



## B-B (10 May 2013)

They are ridden in and are tight!


----------



## LucyAlice21 (10 May 2013)

Having had four years experience of having my horse on her yard where she lived and trained also having  2 lessons a month, I did not have one experience of her putting draw reins on while riding. She always insinsisted it was potentially dangerous. I didn't see her to it to anyone else either.
I used to sit and watch her train (as she was amazing) and she used to lunge on LOOSE draw reins so that as soon as they began to lean on their bit it encouraged them to let through the back, loosenig all their neck and sometimes they were so relaxed their head was nearly touching their knees! That would be Impossible for a horse to relax if the draw reins are too tight.

I think your wrong on both points sorry!


----------



## Hilly Billy (10 May 2013)

B-B - Tuffy is clearly not for  you.  The Grass Roots XC footage (thanks Lucy) was a text book run and a joy to watch.  Over 185 likes, 142 shares and numerous praising comments bears testament to this successful partnership between horse and rider, and rider and trainer.  We all know that this success does not come easy and demands enormous commitment, patience and understanding from all parties concerned.  And as a trainer, Tuffy would have been 100% behind this combination helping them through the ups and downs on the way.  

Tuffy has, as Lucy says, a "heart of gold".  She is an enormous character and if you are prepared to listen and put everything in to her lessons/clinics, you will reap the rewards.  She has clients from all over the UK - Edinburgh, Leeds and Beaulieu to name but a few.  Not bad from someone based in North Wales!

From first hand experience, I have seen my niece progress from Pony Club to Advanced eventing under her guiding - and more importantly safe - hands!  And not just on the one horse.

The loyalty and successes from Tuffy's clients speak volumes.  I am sorry she did not work for you.  I wish you every success and hope you are able to build up the same rapport with your trainer as so many have done (and continue to do) with Tuffy.


----------



## BBH (10 May 2013)

Fanatical said:



			Has anyone any experience of training with Tuffy Tilley? Good or bad?
		
Click to expand...

Just has to be an eventer


----------



## B-B (10 May 2013)

Huge assumption made on your part.

I would rather deal with facts.

Many roads to Rome but better to be honest and not mislead those still finding theirs!


----------



## Hilly Billy (10 May 2013)

Yes couldn't agree more!  Good luck!


----------



## B-B (10 May 2013)

Good Luck?


----------



## LucyAlice21 (10 May 2013)

I was certainly not trying to mislead was trying to correct something that perhaps had been misheard as I really didn't want anyone to judge Tuffy from the comment about draw reins that was all.

So good luck for the future!


----------



## CaleruxShearer (10 May 2013)

I've only ever heard people say very good things about her, an ex bought an absolutely super young horse from her a few years ago which had been beautifully produced. I would love to have some lessons with her, just sadly a bit far away! ETA: The best thing to do is go and find out for yourself, I've had a lot of help on the flat from Ian Woodhead and over fences from Richard Waygood, both are known to be quite tough people to train with and people said to me that they didn't think I would get on with one or the other but personally I find them  brilliant. Its all personal choice, horses for courses!


----------



## M Uppett (23 May 2013)

I find it "Amazing" that you have such a strong opinion on Tuffy and the way she teaches when you have never had a lesson for yourself?????
Tuffy is a VERY experienced rider & trainer, yes she will lunge in drew reins if she thinks the horse requires this but she doesn't ride or ask any clients to ride in them, horses need to be trained in a clear and correct mannor to which Tuffy does 100%, you only have to look at the results that her clients are getting to prove this, dressage scores that are being produced from clients of Tuffys do not come from holding a horse in drew reins the horses simply go in a correct and balanced outline and most importantly in self-carriage how they are trained by Tuffy!!!


----------



## B-B (23 May 2013)

To cover up the methods used suggests there is something to hide....

The truth is easy to find out...just book a lesson...an expensive way to find out...


----------



## JustKickOn (23 May 2013)

Never heard of the woman so ready the thread with interest. 

B-B, why don't you just say what you have to rather than being cryptic?? You clearly have a bone to pick. 
It seems though she has far more positive responses that that of the negative.


----------



## B-B (23 May 2013)

Nobody is being cryptic or had a bone to pick....

There are those who know and agree but don't want to be jumped all over on this forum....

No hiding the truth...just book a lesson


----------



## TableDancer (23 May 2013)

Tuffy trains one of miniTD's co-reserves for the GB Pony team last year. This child rides with feel and sympathy, and the pony, while not gifted on the flat, was correct and a "happy athlete". Hard to connect with the image B-B is promoting of the training methods...


----------



## laura-c (23 May 2013)

In my experience, no instructors and trainers are for 'everyone'.

Unless you try them out for yourself you will never know if you get on with the way different people teach and their different methods.

I used to absolutely love the trainer I had with my old mare, she really knew how to get the best out of her and had her going the best she had ever gone. I once had a joint lesson with my best friend and her horse... she absolutely couldn't stand her and came back to the yard slagging her off something rotten!

Horses for courses I find


----------



## M Uppett (23 May 2013)

I would hate to read when you are being crytical............  Tuffy can prove to ANYONE that her methods of teaching get the results, she is a very focused instructor who in my opinion wants results more than the riders on occassions, can I ask who you are trained by as I would love to book a lesson as you must get the results you want, can I ask what you do with your horse, event etc?  As I am always happy to take advise from other people but I would like to see who they train with and what type of results they get.

I know the girl who rode the grassroots winner VERY well, she has been trained by Tuffy from the age of 5, that little girl would not jump a fence that Tuffy would not jump on her feet first so speaking from my experience with Tuffy she is "A 1" where teaching is concerned!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 May 2013)

M Uppett said:



			I know the girl who rode the grassroots winner VERY well ... that little girl would not jump a fence that Tuffy would not jump on her feet first
		
Click to expand...

I'm impressed.  I couldn't jump the Badminton grass roots fences on foot 


(Never heard of her, so my only contribution to this thread is daft, sorry!)


----------



## B-B (23 May 2013)

You have your opinion and I have mine.   

If the op thinks Tuffy is the way to go...then great!

Draw reins are ridden in there and if thats how she gets great results then why try to defend?

If the op will soon find out...

It's about choice


----------



## 9tails (23 May 2013)

New people joining to big up Tuffy?


----------



## pigsmight:) (23 May 2013)

I am always surprised how so many threads on this forum lead to draw reins!, before I came on here I had no idea that they could cause so much drama. I am not the most experienced person on here, I think I would be happy with a top 150 ranking  well anyway my point is that this trainer has proved over and over again that they are very capable of producing horses and riders, with horses we all know that there are many ways of getting results some we like and some we don't. I believe there are bigger things to worry about than a set of draw reins.


----------



## B-B (23 May 2013)

The OPs choice surely?


----------



## M Uppett (23 May 2013)

If u r a dressage judge like it states can I ask if you teach as I would love a lesson?


----------



## Orangehorse (23 May 2013)

Tuffy Tilley used to win loads.


----------



## B-B (24 May 2013)

Muppet Ive not stated that I am a judge and I dont teach.

I may have been a judge but that is a different skill set - to recognise correct training..

What scores do you get Muppet and at what level?


----------



## M Uppett (29 May 2013)

What difference does it make what level I ride at or what scores I get, the original question was "Has anybody had lessons with Tuffy Tilley" to which you have a very high opinion yet have never had one for yourself, I find this fascinating!!!


----------

